# 1969 Non-Hidden Headlights



## Guenthar (Feb 2, 2019)

Does anyone have a parts list or diagram for the non-hidden lights? I'm looking for replacement parts and all I can find are the bezels and hidden headlight components.

Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

so

68 and 69 mounting plates are different
the 68 uses the older styl adjusting screw hardware

the 69 uses the new larger based headlight adjusting base...
they fit the bumpers the same .... they are also date stamped at the bottom of the mounting plate

you get 4 L brackets and hardware to mount the plate 

4 headlight buckets ,,,, HI beams swap L and R from hideaway to std 

4 springs 

and thats it ...

I have complete ones for pictures later tonite in the shop if u need assembled pics

watcha missin ??


----------



## Guenthar (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks man,

It looks like someone took hidden buckets and jury rigged them to fit the bezels. I cannot find anything about the non-hidden lights, just bracket kits.

If you would post pics and list the part numbers so I know what to search for, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

headlight buckets are the same
just the inside buckets swap sides

springs together ..... springs parallel 

can you post pictures ??


----------



## Guenthar (Feb 2, 2019)

It's at the body shop, it could take me a couple of days. Can you post the pics so I can see what I might be missing?


----------



## Guenthar (Feb 2, 2019)

I found this diagram on ebay. Items 4 and 11 are the damaged pieces I'm looking for. Are they part of the radiator support?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

heres a couple pics from a endura bumper assembly party week 

a couple summers ago


----------



## Guenthar (Feb 2, 2019)

Thank you, now I just need to find some. When we took them apart, they were screwed to the radiator support and had been hacked up.


----------



## vera_jr (Aug 17, 2012)

Guenthar said:


> Thank you, now I just need to find some. When we took them apart, they were screwed to the radiator support and had been hacked up.


Guenthar, 
Did you ever find the backplates for the headlights that you were looking for? I am looking for the exact same pieces. Mine are rusted out.


----------



## vera_jr (Aug 17, 2012)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> heres a couple pics from a endura bumper assembly party week
> 
> a couple summers ago


Where do they sell replacements for the plate that the headlights screw on to?


----------



## Ashic (7 mo ago)

vera_jr said:


> Where do they sell replacements for the plate that the headlights screw on to?


Hey, sry to bother you but Im in the same spot . Did you happen to find the non-hideaway plates?


----------

